# Tennessee Miniature Horse Celebration



## KHA (Feb 19, 2010)

Please feel free to pass this information along....

The TMHV Club web site has been down and continues to be down for maintenance. In the meantime, I have put the show premiums on my site for download. The club's regular web site should be back up and running soon.

April 23, 24, 25, 2010 - ASPC/ASPR/AMHR & AMHA Shows - Shelbyville, Tennessee

http://kha.8m.net

Thanks and hope to see you in Shelbyville!

Dixi


----------



## heavensminis (Apr 19, 2010)

HEY THERE! WHO ALL IS BRINGING THERE PONIES TO THE SHOW.....LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THEM THIS YEAR!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 23, 2010)

There were 8 entries in the first 81 shetland classes, and those all belonging to one farm. There was a mixture of show ponies, MPs, and classic.

There are quite a few shetland bred minis out at the show. Melinda Doan took quite a few of these amazing ones off her trailer. I'm waiting to see what Anita Ray has, as I spent the afternoon cleaning harness and talking ponies with Dr. Ken.

So far they have posted 28 entries for AMHR out of the next 35 classes to complete the halter division. The most being the over gelding class with five entries.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 25, 2010)

Watch out for Silver Meadows Master of Disaster, this one amazing yearling. He is the son of Silver Meadows Unbridled Masterpiece. Just simply stunning! But he was shown AMHR.


----------

